# 1st Box done



## FLQuacker (Jun 9, 2020)

Purpleheart and Cedar.

Just trying to wade thru the processes. Nothing too fancy. 

 Jacked up the radius on one side but it plays good on the other :)

*Edit* Kept working on it and got it playn decent both sides

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ray D (Jun 9, 2020)

Looking good Wayne.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 9, 2020)

I picked up some mahogany from Larry ....nice tight straight grained lumber. That with a walnut lid should make a real nice sounding calls as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 9, 2020)

Looking good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 9, 2020)

Looks real good!!


----------



## TTP GC (Jun 9, 2020)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 9, 2020)

Very nice,the feather is a nice touch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

